# Question about QCGB for a Model 200



## Fairbanks (Feb 27, 2017)

Greetings from Montana, I am considering adding a QCGB to my 1941 model 200. Has anyone done this and are there any recommendations you can offer? Thanks in advance!

Steve

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## CluelessNewB (Feb 27, 2017)

I have no personal experience but here is some info from the Logan web site:

http://lathe.com/ll-group-archive/adapting_a_qc_gearbox.html


----------

